#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Давление во лбу (в области межбровья)

## Pasha

После 2 лет повторения про себя мантры я ощутил весьма приятное ощущение и маленькое давление с краешек булавочного ушка в области межбровья .Что бы это значило ,что с этим делать и главное не вредно ли это для здоровья ? 
не могу к сожалению достоверный ответ получить.

----------


## Pasha

одна версия когда появляются ощущения в межбровье или на макушке головы, или появляется ощущение сдавленности головы или жара в ней, это, как правило, признак слишком сильной подсознательной концентрации на области головы. Не всегд это может быть полезным. В этом случае луче перенести точку осознанности куда-либо в другую часть тела. Чтобы разгрузить голову.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Wink:  основы медитации, может быть как вредно, так и не вредно ... говорят по разному всегда, ищите свой путь, сильный неприятный жар и сдавленность признак отсутствия готовых нади, по разным причинам, иногда такое бывает от слишком активного повторения мантр, делайте паузу, концентрация на точке бровей может быть отдельной практикой. Нужно изучить основы медитации. А вообще о таком на форуме лучше не писать. Узнавайте у учителей или ищите учителя. Книг по основам тибетской медитации в интернете тоже много.

----------

Ньима (13.02.2013), Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## Pasha

не жара и сдавленности нет есть приятность сплошная и такое нажатие булавочного ушка небольшое

----------


## Secundus

лишь бы не привязались )

----------


## Pasha

> лишь бы не привязались )


кто милиция)

----------


## Eugeny

> кто милиция)


Вы к своим ощущениям.Вам наверное хочется услышать,что у вас 3 глаз открывается,но это не так.Даже у новичков появляются подобные ощущения,не говоря уже о продвинутых практиках,при чем не только во лбу,но и на макушке головы.

----------


## Pasha

> Вы к своим ощущениям.Вам наверное хочется услышать,что у вас 3 глаз открывается,но это не так.Даже у новичков появляются подобные ощущения,не говоря уже о продвинутых практиках,при чем не только во лбу,но и на макушке головы.


вы лучше скажите это не опасно (ощущения долгие приятные обидно их себя лишать)
или хотя бы влияет это на нади и чакры

----------


## Оскольд

> вы лучше скажите это не опасно (ощущения долгие)


Наивно полагать что здесь собрались эксперты и знатоки энергетических процессов и ждут как бы ответить на подобный вопрос)))

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> вы лучше скажите это не опасно (ощущения долгие приятные обидно их себя лишать)


Обратитесь к мастерам 
http://vk.com/id144977461
http://vk.com/id40004972

----------


## Майя П

> вы лучше скажите это не опасно (ощущения долгие приятные обидно их себя лишать)
> или хотя бы влияет это на нади и чакры


перенесите ощущение на сердце - будет больше пользы и меньше вреда...)))

----------


## Pasha

Вот Дзен мастер из контакта сказал не обращать внимания на ощущения и концентрироватся на 2 см глубже пупка дан тянь (было 4пальца ниже исправлено)

----------

Ersh (25.04.2012), Eugeny (25.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Это всё связано с пранами. Это не хорошо и не плохо.

----------

Джигме (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> После 2 лет повторения про себя мантры я ощутил весьма приятное ощущение и маленькое давление с краешек булавочного ушка в области межбровья .Что бы это значило ,что с этим делать и главное не вредно ли это для здоровья ? 
> не могу к сожалению достоверный ответ получить.


Когда почувствуйте в слудующий раз и захотите от этого ощущения избавиться, то проведите ладонью против часовой стрелки.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Pashatnt, если вы практикуете чтение мантр, то зря спрашиваете совета по данной практике у человека практикующего дзен.

Если интересует "подход" дзен, то вот ссылочка:
http://zen-kaisen.ru/zen-teaching/ta...don-body-mind/

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А ещё неплохо бы на всякий случай сделать магнитно-резонансную томографию.

----------

Леонид Ш (25.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Pashatnt, если вы практикуете чтение мантр, то зря спрашиваете совета по данной практике у человека практикующего дзен.
> 
> Если интересует "подход" дзен, то вот ссылочка:
> http://zen-kaisen.ru/zen-teaching/ta...don-body-mind/


В дзэн вообще то тоже практикуется чтение мантр
Медитация пения

Существует три вида песнопений: молитвы на благо всех существ, сутры и мантры. Слова в них, за исключением мантр, являются переводом китайских слов на корейский язык. Во время песнопения каждый звук имеет собственное значение и может проникать в сознание; именно поэтому песнопения поются как мантры, из-за энергии звуков. В то же время Учение объясняет значение слов, и их смысл, отзываясь у нас в уме, помогает нам углублять свою практику.
«…медитация песнопения делается не для нашего личного удовольствия, не для того, чтоб улучшить наше самочувствие, а для того, чтобы прояснить наше направление. Наше направление в том, чтобы стать ясными и получить просветление для того, чтобы спасти всех существ от страданий… Поэтому, когда вы поете, вы должны воспринимать звук своего голоса: вы и вселенная уже становитесь одним целым, страдание исчезает, настоящее счастье появляется. Это называется нирваной. Если вы удерживаете нирвану, то ваш ум ясен как пространство. Ясен как пространство значит ясен как зеркало. Красное приходит, — красное. Белое приходит, — белое. Кто-то счастлив, — я счастлив. Кто-то печален, — я печален. Кто-то голоден, дай ему пищу. Называется это великой любовью, великим состраданием, великим путем бодхисаттвы. Это также означает и великую мудрость. Это медитация песнопения, дзэн песнопения». — Мастер Дзэн Сунг Сан.

----------

Alexey Elkin (26.04.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> А ещё неплохо бы на всякий случай сделать магнитно-резонансную томографию.


спасибо делал все ок
а еще дзен мастер другой сказал что концентрируясь на голове вся энергия идет к голове это плохо для здоровья надо раслабится ничего не хотеть (он иностранец )и энергия пойдет в живот

----------

Eugeny (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> и энергия пойдет в живот


сколько ж еды вам надо будет, разожжете огонь в животе - 24 часа в сутки едой будете заниматься + не физиологический жар в вашем молодом возрасте. Это ж сколько проблем то?
Это для пожилых товарисчей с хроническим несварением.. и прочими болячками

----------


## Pasha

Майя П  ну на самом деле межбровье вчера от 90повторений активизировалось я думаю что это не от переноса энергии в голову тут что то иное

----------


## Нико

> А ещё неплохо бы на всякий случай сделать магнитно-резонансную томографию.


Нет, это обычно не работает.

----------


## Майя П

> Нет, это обычно не работает.


специфические повреждения лобных долей, обычно у людей с алкогольным анамнезом и падением навзничь. Возникают два очага: в месте удара и противоудара. Симптоматически проявляется в тч в виде специфического юмора: это можно легко выявить - пообщавшись 3 минуты на свободную тему...(((
и конечно, лучше в сделать МРТ. КТ будет малоинформативно. Еше Доржо прав. :Kiss: 
Только смысл нужен для этого, негатив мозгов....

----------


## Майя П

> Майя П  ну на самом деле межбровье вчера от 90повторений активизировалось я думаю что это не от переноса энергии в голову тут что то иное


попробуйте прочувстовать: если центр тела у вас в голове и если он в сердце.... 2 большие разницы....

----------

Pasha (29.04.2012)

----------


## Pasha

приятственное чувство возникает спонтанно я не ведаю как его в сердце перенести не переносится

----------


## Сауди

Разгадка, как я считаю, банальна - просто напряжены мышцы на лбу, приподняты брови или что-то такое.

ЗЫ Почему всех кто что-либо чувствует во время практики участники БФ - отправляю к врачам?
ЗЫЫ Неоднократно чувствовал очень сильные боли во время медитации, приливы огромного тепла, так что пот лился ручьём и как не странно до сих пор жив! О_О

----------

Pasha (06.05.2012), Тант (20.12.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Неоднократно чувствовал очень сильные боли во время медитации, приливы огромного тепла, так что пот лился ручьём и как не странно до сих пор жив! О_О


хороший признак

----------


## Майя П

> приятственное чувство возникает спонтанно я не ведаю как его в сердце перенести не переносится


для этого в буддизме  существуют специальные методы.
Как у вас с опорой?

----------


## Pasha

когда мантру меняю так называемое ощущение проходит 
опоры на три драгоценности пока нет но будет
поподробнее о методах

----------


## Майя П

> поподробнее о методах


нельзя.
но на голове - ощущения не айс... лучше на сердце перенесите

----------


## Pasha

> нельзя.


а ты потихоньку я никому не скажу мне нужно

----------


## Майя П

> а ты потихоньку я никому не скажу мне нужно


это ТЫ спроси сам у своих старцев....))), есть в вашей традиции интересные люди... Недавно жила в очень старом православном монастыре по приглашению... сон был интересный. Так что поищи, или во сне увидишь...

----------


## Pasha

Старцы мне скажут что не нужно хмурить брови или что то в этом роде откуда они знают

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это ТЫ спроси сам у своих старцев....))), есть в вашей традиции интересные люди... Недавно жила в очень старом православном монастыре по приглашению... сон был интересный. Так что поищи, или во сне увидишь...


Для того, чтобы встретиться с нормальным старцем или что-нибудь нормальное увидеть во сне, нужно сначала очистительными практиками основательно позаниматься, так то.

----------

Сауди (01.05.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Для того, чтобы встретиться с нормальным старцем или что-нибудь нормальное увидеть во сне, нужно сначала очистительными практиками основательно позаниматься, так то.


 не всегда

----------


## Pasha

> попробуйте прочувстовать: если центр тела у вас в голове и если он в сердце.... 2 большие разницы....


Никодим, однажды подобным образом попался. Доконцентрировался и дотерпелся до того, что болел сердцем потом месяца два. Некому было мне сказать, что надо не терпеть, а сменить способ удержания внимания.
Только потом в какой-то книжке прочитал, как при болях внизу сердца некий старец ученику советовал несколько дней не молиться иисусовой молитвой, т.к. эта подозрительная боль... вдруг нечистый замышляет нечто плохое. Ну, я примерно цитирую, неточно. Не помню дословно.
тема чуть другая смысл тот же сердце посадил парень

----------


## Майя П

> Никодим, однажды подобным образом попался. Доконцентрировался и дотерпелся до того, что болел сердцем потом месяца два. Некому было мне сказать, что надо не терпеть, а сменить способ удержания внимания.
> Только потом в какой-то книжке прочитал, как при болях внизу сердца некий старец ученику советовал несколько дней не молиться иисусовой молитвой, т.к. эта подозрительная боль... вдруг нечистый замышляет нечто плохое. Ну, я примерно цитирую, неточно. Не помню дословно.
> тема чуть другая смысл тот же сердце посадил парень


при правильной медитации - боли в сердце - очень хороший признак ...

----------


## Pasha

Йонтена Гиалтсо сказал что это энергия надо расслабиться и энергия уйдет вниз

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот Дзен мастер из контакта сказал не обращать внимания на ощущения и концентрироватся на 2 см глубже пупка дан тянь (было 4пальца ниже исправлено)


Ну у дзенцев вообще все на даньтяне замешанно. Он у них типа центра тела и центра вселенной)

----------


## Джигме

> при правильной медитации - боли в сердце - очень хороший признак ...


Приведите пожалуйста источник из которого вы это взяли.

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Никодим, однажды подобным образом попался. Доконцентрировался и дотерпелся до того, что болел сердцем потом месяца два. Некому было мне сказать, что надо не терпеть, а сменить способ удержания внимания.
> Только потом в какой-то книжке прочитал, как при болях внизу сердца некий старец ученику советовал несколько дней не молиться иисусовой молитвой, т.к. эта подозрительная боль... вдруг нечистый замышляет нечто плохое. Ну, я примерно цитирую, неточно. Не помню дословно.
> тема чуть другая смысл тот же сердце посадил парень


 так вы будда-методы практикуете? или православные? Методы разные! В православии нет таких будда-азов как "шинэ и лхагтонг",нет ступенчатости профессорской Гаутамы

----------


## Pasha

> Ну у дзенцев вообще все на даньтяне замешанно. Он у них типа центра тела и центра вселенной)


я и пишу что ошибся

----------


## Pasha

Поэкспериментировал с другими мантрами даже со спорным звучанием тот же волшебное ощущение На самом деле все равно что читать(какие мантры) это такое свойство энергии хотелось бы узнать е ще природу мантра производит энергию или усиливает поток?

----------


## Eugeny

> Поэкспериментировал с другими мантрами даже со спорным звучанием тот же волшебное ощущение На самом деле все равно что читать(какие мантры) это такое свойство энергии хотелось бы узнать е ще природу мантра производит энергию или усиливает поток?


Скорее усиливает поток создав его

----------


## Сауди

> Поэкспериментировал с другими мантрами даже со спорным звучанием тот же волшебное ощущение На самом деле все равно что читать(какие мантры) это такое свойство энергии хотелось бы узнать е ще природу мантра производит энергию или усиливает поток?


Делали Вы бы лучше нёдро или какие там у вас предварительные практики, раз карма позволяет, и не парились бы всякими там непонятными очучениями/енергиями и т.д.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012), Эделизи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Делали Вы бы лучше нёдро или какие там у вас предварительные практики, раз карма позволяет, и не парились бы всякими там непонятными очучениями/енергиями и т.д.


много свободного времени во время работы я либо читаю мантры либо просто читаю в метро не до тумо 

мою жену не волнует чем я занимаюсь на работе?

----------


## Pasha

lamaoleg.com считает что развивается шишковидная железа а 
Рандрол Ринпоче что это знак преодоления препятствий хороший знак

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> lamaoleg.com считает что развивается шишковидная железа а 
> Рандрол Ринпоче что это знак преодоления препятствий хороший знак


Ну слава Будде, теперь сможете спать спокойно, пока ваша шишковидная железа преодолевает препятствия  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (28.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

еще одна запись в дневнике когда начал делать визуализацию Ваджрасатвы ,Авалокитешвары,и даже Ваджрапани над головой
в ушнише такое нейтральное ощущение или иногда ощущение как в машине укачивает .

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.11.2012)

----------


## Legba

> много свободного времени во время работы я либо читаю *мантры либо просто читаю в метро* не до тумо





> в ушнише такое нейтральное ощущение или иногда *ощущение как в машине укачивает*


Шухер, метро расшаталося!))




> мою жену не волнует чем я занимаюсь на работе?


Вообще, на мой взгляд, пора бы и волноваться...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.11.2012), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> После 2 лет повторения про себя мантры я ощутил весьма приятное ощущение и маленькое давление с краешек булавочного ушка в области межбровья .Что бы это значило ,что с этим делать и главное не вредно ли это для здоровья ?
> не могу к сожалению достоверный ответ получить.


Вам надо надыбать этот прибор: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post525561

)

----------

Топпер- (30.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну как же! Инструкция давно существует! Там как раз именно об этом - http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/36003/

----------


## Вантус

> еще одна запись в дневнике когда начал делать визуализацию Ваджрасатвы ,Авалокитешвары,и даже Ваджрапани над головой
> в ушнише такое нейтральное ощущение или иногда ощущение как в машине укачивает .


Фигня все это. Мало ли от чего людей не укачивает? А вся йога для здоровья вредна, сразу скажу. И цель ее - не в укреплении здоровья.

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.12.2013), Топпер- (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2012)

----------


## Игорь Канунников



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

В центре Шамбала как то практикуя шамадху вместе с учеником Йонтен Гьятсо. Надо сказать способ довольно не простой ,каплю тигле надо было представлять на пятнадцать пальцев ниже по линии носа. Потом она движется туда сюда до кончика носа .Потом от кончика носа движется туда и обратно в лобный центр .Я перепутал и визуализировал движение тигле в межбровье. И почувствовал то же волшебное чувство как при чтении мантры хотя мантр не читал в этот момент.

----------


## Нико

> Фигня все это. Мало ли от чего людей не укачивает? А вся йога для здоровья вредна, сразу скажу. И цель ее - не в укреплении здоровья.


Чем вредна-то? Я вот, когда занимаюсь, прекрасно себя чувствую.

----------

Дмитрий С (03.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В центре Шамбала как то практикуя шамадху вместе с учеником Йонтен Гьятсо. Надо сказать способ довольно не простой ,каплю тигле надо было представлять на пятнадцать пальцев ниже по линии носа. Потом она движется туда сюда до кончика носа .Потом от кончика носа движется туда и обратно в лобный центр .Я перепутал и визуализировал движение тигле в межбровье. И почувствовал то же волшебное чувство как при чтении мантры хотя мантр не читал в этот момент.


А кто такой ученик Йонтен Гьялцо был?

----------


## Pasha

> А кто такой ученик Йонтен Гьялцо был?


неправильно написал ученик Йонтена Гьяцо это лама Джонангпа

----------


## Нико

> неправильно написал ученик Йонтена Гьяцо это лама Джонангпа


Ученик Йонтена Гьялцо -- это лама Джонангпа? Какой лама? Или Вы с самим ЙГ медитировали?

----------


## Содпа Т

> Фигня все это. Мало ли от чего людей не укачивает? А вся йога для здоровья вредна, сразу скажу. И цель ее - не в укреплении здоровья.


И правельно! :Kiss:

----------


## Pasha

вы знаете такое чувство что собрались одни православные ортодоксы .Не в обиду им будет сказано. Прямо от батюшек и пишут что йога это плохо . Вы хотя бы не против медитации или она тоже со временем исчезнет всвязи со временах упадка и мы ограничимся ритуалами.

Нико просто ученик студент ученик ЙГ с ним самим тоже медетировал без особых результатов.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Видов йоги существует огромное множество. Вот сейчас, например, в мире популярна йога Айенгара. Она поставила на ноги многих тяжело больных людей. Я лично таких знаю. Чем она вредна для здоровья? Не очень ясно...

Известные представители этой школы прожили больше 90 лет. Самому Айенгару сейчас 94, по-моему. Его учитель умер, когда ему было 99. Индра Деви (кстати, наша, русская по происхождению), прожила 103 года. В Аргентине, где она жила последние 20 лет, праздновали ее столетие. Даже президент был  :Smilie: .

Я не говорю о духовных аспектах, хотя, конечно, можно об этом тоже поговорить. Но в физическом плане "правильная" йога вреда здоровью вроде как не несет... А даже совсем наоборот.

----------


## Вантус

> Чем вредна-то? Я вот, когда занимаюсь, прекрасно себя чувствую.





> Видов йоги существует огромное множество. Вот сейчас, например, в мире популярна йога Айенгара. Она поставила на ноги многих тяжело больных людей. Я лично таких знаю. Чем она вредна для здоровья? Не очень ясно...


Наверное, потому что занимаетесь не йогой, а физкультурой под маркой йоги. Нормальная хатха-йога -это примерно то же, что и ваджраянский дзогрим, тот же набор малополезных для здоровья практик, выполняемых с той же целью (обретение мокши).

----------

Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Ондрий (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Наверное, потому что занимаетесь не йогой, а физкультурой под маркой йоги. Нормальная хатха-йога -это примерно то же, что и ваджраянский дзогрим, тот же набор малополезных для здоровья практик, выполняемых с той же целью (обретение мокши).


Не знаю насчёт мокши, но хорошо себя чувствую после хатха-йоги.

----------


## Вантус

> Не знаю насчёт мокши, но хорошо себя чувствую после хатха-йоги.


И что же вы делаете в своей "хатха-йоге", кто ваш гуру, передавший вам дикшу на ее практики, какова его линия?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Содпа Т (05.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Нормальная хатха-йога -это примерно то же, что и ваджраянский дзогрим, тот же набор малополезных для здоровья практик, выполняемых с той же целью (обретение мокши).


А чем собственно вредна? И какими текстами вы в этих выводах руководствуетесь? Мне интересно. Честно.

----------


## Нико

> И что же вы делаете в своей "хатха-йоге", кто ваш гуру, передавший вам дикшу на ее практики, какова его линия?


Гуру-то нормальный, из Кералы. Из ашрама. Линия приличная. Монах, по-нашему говоря. Совершенно классическая хатха. Только делать её не каждый день могу. ))))

----------


## Вантус

> А чем собственно вредна? И какими текстами вы в этих выводах руководствуетесь? Мне интересно. Честно.


Хотя бы тем, что выполнение кумбхаки может привести к эмфиземе и неполезным изменениям состава крови, а удержание бандх, вроде мула-бандхи, добавит к этому и нервное расстройство. Даже безобидная тратака может вызвать тошноту и головокружение. Все в комплексе известно как "болезнь ветра" и тибетские пандиты немало исписали на эту тему.



> Гуру-то нормальный, из Кералы. Из ашрама. Линия приличная. Монах, по-нашему говоря.


Он шайва или вайшнава, как называется его сампрадая? Я знаю, что такое "ашрам", можете не утруждать себя упрощенными пояснениями.



> Совершенно классическая хатха. Только делать её не каждый день могу. ))))


Т.е., если это "совершенно классическая хатха", воздерживаетесь от поедания мяса, практикуете яму и нияму, включая "брахмачарья" и "ишварапранидхана", совершаете разные садханы в линии этого гуру, вы сделали Ишвару целью всех своих действий?

----------

Legba (04.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.12.2012), Дубинин (05.12.2012), Дхармананда (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Ондрий (04.12.2012), Содпа Т (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Хотя бы тем, что выполнение кумбхаки может привести к эмфиземе и неполезным изменениям состава крови, а удержание бандх, вроде мула-бандхи, добавит к этому и нервное расстройство. Даже безобидная тратака может вызвать тошноту и головокружение.


_А если неправильно асану делаешь, то можно и шею свернуть_ :Smilie: 
В целом конечно согласен, некоторые нюансы практики потенциально травмоопасные.



> тибетские пандиты немало исписали на эту тему.


Вот об этом поподробнее, умоляю.
Просто недавно пытался отыскать, какой-нибудь аутентичный тибетский текст по Йоге, но ничего кроме творчества ННР и картинок со стены резиденции Далай Ламы не нашел.

----------


## Legba

Пару слов о йоге. В частности - Айенгара. Не все так безоблачно, как некоторым кажется.))
1. Айенгар (как, к слову сказать и Патабха Джойс) преподает нечто совершенно отличное от того, чему учил его наставник Кришнамачарья. 
Мнение последнего он довольно внятно изложил сам тут.
2. Интервью Виктора Ван Кутена ,преподавателя Йоги, :"...Многое изменилось , когда Айенгар , пытаясь раскрыть верхний отдел спины *сломал мне позвоночник* , что привело к параличу тремя днями позже...После этого я больше не мог следовать учению Айенгара..." 
3. Ваджроли (сопровождаемое вставлением металлической или стеклянной трубки в уретру) или Кхечари Мудра (сопровождаемая подрезанием корня языка самому себе) мало кому покажется "упражнением для здоровья". Кому как, конечно же. Но для серьезно практикующих хатха-йогу - без этого не обойтись.
4.Ежели кому-то хочется здоровья - занимайтесь пилатесом, что-ли. И не думайте, что можно обойтись вообще без аэробных нагрузок (которых йога обеспечить не в состоянии) и иметь здоровое сердце.

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Zom (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Пару слов о йоге. В частности - Айенгара. Не все так безоблачно, как некоторым кажется.))
> 1. Айенгар (как, к слову сказать и Патабха Джойс) преподает нечто совершенно отличное от того, чему учил его наставник Кришнамачарья. 
> Мнение последнего он довольно внятно изложил сам тут.
> 2. Интервью Виктора Ван Кутена ,преподавателя Йоги, :"...Многое изменилось , когда Айенгар , пытаясь раскрыть верхний отдел спины *сломал мне позвоночник* , что привело к параличу тремя днями позже...После этого я больше не мог следовать учению Айенгара..."


Да ладно, кол-во внутренних разборок и пострадавших у йожиков, в среднем такое-же как и в любых других сообществах.




> . Ваджроли (сопровождаемое вставлением металлической или стеклянной трубки в уретру) или Кхечари Мудра (сопровождаемая подрезанием корня языка самому себе) мало кому покажется "упражнением для здоровья". Кому как, конечно же. Но для серьезно практикующих хатха-йогу - без этого не обойтись.


В буддизме, даосизме и других традициях, если поискать, то тоже можно найти много неактуальных перегибов и представлений из средневековых текстов. 
Получается если у своих, то это досадный пережиток прошлого, а если в чужой традиции, то это суровая необходимость :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> В буддизме, даосизме и других традициях, если поискать, то тоже можно найти много неактуальных перегибов и представлений из средневековых текстов. 
> Получается если у своих, то это досадный пережиток прошлого, а если в чужой традиции, то это суровая необходимость


У своих это - тоже суровая необходимость.
Никто ведь, к счастью, не говорит "тибетский буддизм полезен для здоровья".
Нет, не полезен. Простираниями можно вполне порушить себе позвоночник, да и полезность нюнгне (в плане здоровья),
под большим вопросом. Просто целеполагание иное (как и в хатха-йоге), и на некоторые проблемы стоит забить.

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Вантус (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> У своих это - тоже суровая необходимость.
> Никто ведь, к счастью, не говорит "тибетский буддизм полезен для здоровья".


А как, же все эти тибетские атласы и будды медицины? Вполне себе практики опирающиеся на традицию, в несколько отвлеченных целях использующие потенциал учения.
Так и в Йоге, есть религиозный идеал и есть куча течений "по мотивам", в локальных целях использующие наработки старшего брата. Одно другому не противоречит.

----------


## Вантус

> _А если неправильно асану делаешь, то можно и шею свернуть_
> В целом конечно согласен, некоторые нюансы практики потенциально травмоопасные.


Самое опасное - это пранаяма, не асаны.



> Вот об этом поподробнее, умоляю.
> Просто недавно пытался отыскать, какой-нибудь аутентичный тибетский текст по Йоге, но ничего кроме творчества ННР и картинок со стены резиденции Далай Ламы не нашел.


Дзогрим - тайное учение. Не знаю, что там у ННР, ибо слабо знаком с ньингма, но в сарма янтры относятся либо к дзогриму конкретной тантры, либо к комбинированным системам, известным как "Шесть йог Наропы" или "Махамудра линии устных наставлений Гаден" и т.п. Янтры этих систем включают большое количество задержек дыхания, различных асан, прыжков и т.п. и очень похожи, но не тождественны тому, что изложено у ННР в комментариях на его систему. Эти наставления передаются изустно и книг по ним просто нет.

----------

Legba (04.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Содпа Т (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А как, же все эти тибетские атласы и будды медицины? Вполне себе практики опирающиеся на традицию, в несколько отвлеченных целях использующие потенциал учения.
> Так и в Йоге, есть религиозный идеал и есть куча течений "по мотивам", в локальных целях использующие наработки старшего брата. Одно другому не противоречит.


Я не знаю, про что вы говорите. Практики долгой жизни относятся, главным образом, к кьериму, хотя и могут содержать некоторые элементы дзогрима.

----------


## Legba

> А как, же все эти тибетские атласы и будды медицины? Вполне себе практики опирающиеся на традицию, в несколько отвлеченных целях использующие потенциал учения.
> Так и в Йоге, есть религиозный идеал и есть куча течений "по мотивам", в локальных целях использующие наработки старшего брата. Одно другому не противоречит.


Чо-то все в кучу. Медицина есть медицина. Такая себе вполне средневековая. Будды медицины - уже практика Дхармы. Но здоровья Будды Медицины приносят примерно столько же, сколько денег - Божества Богатства ))
У учения просто НЕТ такого "потенциала", который бы позволил использовать его в мирских целях. Ибо мирские цели означают, автоматически, целеполагание несовместимое с Прибежищем даже низшего индивида.
Куча течений "по мотивам" - не нормальный ход событий, а адский индийский бакшишизм. 
До 20го века - близко ничего такого не было. Йогой занимались для мокши. Кто хотел бхоги (хорошего здоровья - в частности) - занимались совсем другими делами.))
Я не исключаю, что и с Ваджраяной будет такой же абсурд. Более того, он уже и есть - в лице космоэнергетов. "Канал Ямантаки для лечения рака"))
Но словами "йога" или "хатха-йога" все же лучше пользоваться по прямому назначению. 
А все, что не для мокши - то фитнес.  
Причем ценность асан именно как фитнеса - для меня лично под большим вопросом.

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (06.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Вантус (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Содпа Т (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> А если неправильно асану делаешь, то можно и шею свернуть
> В целом конечно согласен, некоторые нюансы практики потенциально травмоопасные.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Самое опасное - это пранаяма, не асаны.


Это я сьязвил так в догонку к вашему предостережению про бандхи и пранаяму :Smilie:  
По сути любая неквалифицированая деятельность грозит разными неприятными последствиями. По моему практика Хатха-йоги в этом, от работы сварщиком или столяром мало чем отличается.




> Самое опасное - это пранаяма, не асаны.


Интересно. Это норма? Или под мудрым руководством, все-таки эксцессов можно избежать? Может у тибетцев еще фактор высокогорья сказывался?




> Эти наставления передаются изустно и книг по ним просто нет.


Но вы же эти подробности как-то узнали? Те, кто вам об этом поведал опирались на какую-то информацию? По каким критериям я должен определять степень доверия к подобным вещам?
Скажем к той-же Янтра-Йоге ННР? Какова вероятность того, что все это мало чем отличается от самодеятельности западных Йога-тичеров, только с вкраплением самобытных терминов и надежды на некомпетентность целевой аудитории?

----------


## Вантус

> Но вы же эти подробности как-то узнали? Те, кто вам об этом поведал опирались на какую-то информацию? По каким критериям я должен определять степень доверия к подобным вещам?
> Скажем к той-же Янтра-Йоге ННР? Какова вероятность того, что все это мало чем отличается от самодеятельности западных Йога-тичеров, только с вкраплением самобытных терминов и надежды на некомпетентность целевой аудитории?


У меня нет желания вас в чем-то убеждать или чему-то обучать. В ваджраяне важна опора на гуру с безупречной линией преемственности. У такого и выясняйте подробности. ННР - вполне подлинный ваджраянский учитель и его наставления по янтрам вполне соответствуют традиции.

----------

Аньезка (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя бы тем, что выполнение кумбхаки может привести к эмфиземе и неполезным изменениям состава крови, а удержание бандх, вроде мула-бандхи, добавит к этому и нервное расстройство. Даже безобидная тратака может вызвать тошноту и головокружение. Все в комплексе известно как "болезнь ветра" и тибетские пандиты немало исписали на эту тему.
> 
> Он шайва или вайшнава, как называется его сампрадая? Я знаю, что такое "ашрам", можете не утруждать себя упрощенными пояснениями.
> 
> Т.е., если это "совершенно классическая хатха", воздерживаетесь от поедания мяса, практикуете яму и нияму, включая "брахмачарья" и "ишварапранидхана", совершаете разные садханы в линии этого гуру, вы сделали Ишвару целью всех своих действий?


Отнюдь нет. Он брахмачарья вроде, очень позитивный человек. Но я делала это только ради здоровья, без всякого прибежища в ишварах. Впрочем, он этого и не требует.

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Чо-то все в кучу. Медицина есть медицина. Такая себе вполне средневековая. Будды медицины - уже практика Дхармы. Но здоровья Будды Медицины приносят примерно столько же, сколько денег - Божества Богатства ))
> У учения просто НЕТ такого "потенциала", который бы позволил использовать его в мирских целях. Ибо мирские цели означают, автоматически, целеполагание несовместимое с Прибежищем даже низшего индивида.
> Куча течений "по мотивам" - не нормальный ход событий, а адский индийский бакшишизм. 
> До 20го века - близко ничего такого не было.


В том-то и дело, что я пытаюсь показать разграничение, что ни буддизм ни йогу как феномен человеческой жизнидеятельности нельзя свести к какому-то идеализированному варианту.
Есть подмножества и разные фромы полиморфизма содержания учений. Это было и во времена становленя буддизма и существует по сей день и не в нашей компетенции вводить какие-то критерии и обьявлять вот это работает, а это нет. Такие суждения просто изберательность основаная на личных препочтениях. Из того, что медитация и асаны используются в терапевтических целях в отрыве от традиционного контекста, далеко не следует, что они не ведут к тем локальным результатам, которые от них ожидают практикующие.




> У учения просто НЕТ такого "потенциала", который бы позволил использовать его в мирских целях.


Если бы учение не удовлетворяло мирских чаяний, оно бы не состоялось как учение. По моему это очевидно.

----------


## Miruka Ze

> У меня нет желания вас в чем-то убеждать или чему-то обучать.


Я вас спрашиваю, поскольку доверяю вашему мнению и осведеомленности в подобных вопросах. По крайней мере в границах этого форума.




> В ваджраяне важна опора на гуру с безупречной линией преемственности. У такого и выясняйте подробности. ННР - вполне подлинный ваджраянский учитель и его наставления по янтрам вполне соответствуют традиции.


То есть все упирается в личное доверие и авторитет Учителя внутри традиции?

----------


## Нико

> То есть по сути все упирается в личное доверие и авторитет Учителя внутри традиции?


Да, упирается в чём-то.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Наверное, потому что занимаетесь не йогой, а физкультурой под маркой йоги. Нормальная хатха-йога -это примерно то же, что и ваджраянский дзогрим, тот же набор малополезных для здоровья практик, выполняемых с той же целью (обретение мокши).


Да я, к сожалению, йогой совсем не занимаюсь  :Smilie: . Но интересовался некоторыми вещами и общался с людьми, которые занимаются. Ну, не называйте, скажем, йогу Айенгара "настоящей йогой", а назовите физкультурой. Лишь бы людям помогало... 

Здесь у нас все же не йогический форум, поэтому я бы не стал сильно вдаваться в "духовные" детали йоги. Физические же ее элементы (включая и правильное выполнение пранаям, которое является целым искусством) вполне можно использовать, не сильно мороча голову об Ишваре и т .д.

Скажем, если христианин медитирует на дыхании, он от этого буддистом не станет, но и вреда ему это тоже не принесет, - даже, может, будет полезно  :Smilie: . И буддист, который выполняет асаны и пранаяму, не превратится в индуиста из-за этого.

----------


## Legba

> В том-то и дело, что я пытаюсь показать разграничение, что ни буддизм ни йогу как феномен человеческой жизнидеятельности нельзя свести к какому-то идеализированному варианту.
> Есть подмножества и разные фромы полиморфизма содержания учений. Это было и во времена становленя буддизма и существует по сей день и не в нашей компетенции вводить какие-то критерии и обьявлять вот это работает, а это нет. Такие суждения просто изберательность основаная на личных препочтениях.


Понимаете... Чтобы мы говорили о "буддизме" - должно быть Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, Четыре Истины, Четыре Печати. И мы вполне можем судить - если данных факторов не наблюдается - это НЕ буддизм. Аналогично, мы не можем называть что-то "хатха-йогой" без ямы, ниямы и прочая. И нашей компетенции вполне хватает, чтобы судить о соответствии учения (любого) его собственным коренным текстам. Наши предпочтения тут совершенно ни при чем.))




> Из того, что медитация и асаны используются в терапевтических целях в отрыве от традиционного контекста, далеко не следует, что они не ведут к тем локальным результатам, которые от них ожидают практикующие.


ОК, есть такой экзотический фитнес - делать асаны из хатха-йоги. Почему нет - пусть будет, коли продается. Но - по вышеизложенным критериям, этот фитнес не адекватно называть хатха-йогой. Возможно, крестное знамение очень хорошо развивает дельтовидные мышцы. Но! Несмотря на то, что возможно данные "локальные результаты" и имеют место, практикующего подобное не стоит называть "христианином". А фитнесс - дело хорошее, я только за. Добавить к фитнесс-йоге немного штанги, кроссики километра на три - и будет просто праздник.




> Если бы учение не удовлетворяло мирских чаяний, оно бы не состоялось как учение. По моему это очевидно.


Тут ведь какое дело. Одно дело - побочный результат, другое дело - целеполагание. Практиковать Дхарму, имея целью эту жизнь - это даже не "устремление низшей личности" - см., например, Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, 1 том. Если же практикуя Дхарму (с низшим, средним или высшим устремлением) Вы вдруг попутно удовлетворите свои мирские чаяния... Прекрасно. Но тут все зависит от накопленной добродетели. См. историю в "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг" про практика Дзамбалы (сорри, сейчас не могу процитировать).

----------

Alex (05.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Понимаете... Чтобы мы говорили о "буддизме" - должно быть Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, Четыре Истины, Четыре Печати. И мы вполне можем судить - если данных факторов не наблюдается - это НЕ буддизм. Аналогично, мы не можем называть что-то "хатха-йогой" без ямы, ниямы и прочая. И нашей компетенции вполне хватает, чтобы судить о соответствии учения (любого) его собственным коренным текстам. Наши предпочтения тут совершенно ни при чем.))


В Каноне к примеру есть дхарани, которым Будда учит монахов, чтобы их змеи не кусали.
Это Дхарма или нет? Если да, то эти дхарани только в случае принявших прибежище срабатывают или в случае, скажем христиан тоже? А если это не Дхарма, согласно какому критерию вы ее из границ учения вырезали? 




> ОК, есть такой экзотический фитнес - делать асаны из хатха-йоги. Почему нет - пусть будет, коли продается. Но - по вышеизложенным критериям, этот фитнес не адекватно называть хатха-йогой. Возможно, крестное знамение очень хорошо развивает дельтовидные мышцы. Но! Несмотря на то, что возможно данные "локальные результаты" и имеют место, практикующего подобное не стоит называть "христианином". А фитнесс - дело хорошее, я только за.


Ну вот. Вы отчасти согласны, что практики "по мотивам" могут в своих локальных потребностях приводить к результатам.
Я же, в целом согласен, что "этот фитнес не адекватно называть хатха-йогой", только боюсь, что это уже не остановить :Smilie: 




> Тут ведь какое дело. Одно дело - побочный результат, другое дело - целеполагание. Практиковать Дхарму, имея целью эту жизнь - это даже не "устремление низшей личности"


Буддийские тексты (во всяком случае сутры махаяны) изобилуют обещаниями полученя всевозможных благ уже в этой жизни. При этом не призывается даже принимать прибежище, достаточно к примеру замолвить пару слов за Амитаюса или Авалокитешвару. В тех же сутрах есть описания множества обрядов выходящих далеко за рамки духовных потребностей.

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

> В Каноне к примеру есть дхарани, которым Будда учит монахов, чтобы их змеи не кусали.
> Это Дхарма или нет? Если да, то эти дхарани только в случае принявших прибежище срабатывают или в случае, скажем христиан тоже? А если это не Дхарма, согласно какому критерию вы ее из границ учения вырезали?
> Буддийские тексты (во всяком случае сутры махаяны) изобилуют обещаниями полученя всевозможных благ уже в этой жизни. При этом не призывается даже принимать прибежище, достаточно к примеру замолвить пару слов за Амитаюса или Авалокитешвару. В тех же сутрах есть описания множества обрядов выходящих далеко за рамки духовных потребностей.


Так ведь это... Признав тот факт, что некие слова - дхарани дарованное Буддой Шпкьямуни (Ченрезигом, Амитаюсом и т.д.) мы и признаем их Прибежищем.
Если же мы Прибежища НЕ принимаем - это либо древнеиндийские бессмысленные суеверия либо, в случае христианина, поклонение бесам.
Полагаю, в последних двух случаях дхарани не сработают. ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Так ведь это... Признав тот факт, что некие слова - дхарани дарованное Буддой Шпкьямуни (Ченрезигом, Амитаюсом и т.д.) мы и признаем их Прибежищем.
> )


Т.е. проникся, дхарани произнес и сразу стал практиком? И все уже на Пути? Заработало?
Чем это формально отличается от того, что кто-то полистал Йога-сутры, воодушевился и уселся скрестив ноги? Почему первого уже можно в буддисты записывать, а второго в йоги нет? :Smilie: 
Как кто-то может придти к прибежищу, если слова Будды помогают только тем, кто уже внутри традиции?

----------


## Legba

> Т.е. проникся, дхарани произнес и сразу стал практиком? И все уже на Пути? Заработало?


Хм. Еще раз. Если это дхарани - мы предполагаем, что от произнесения этой формулы будет толк.
На основании чего мы делаем такое предположение?
На основании того, что признаем авторитет Будды, истинность его учения (Дхармы) и успешность его последователей (Сангхи).
Таким образом, мы признаем Прибежище - если полагаем, что дхарани может работать.




> Чем это формально отличается от того, что кто-то полистал Йога-сутры, воодушевился и уселся скрестив ноги? Почему первого уже можно в буддисты записывать, а второго в йоги нет?


Если кто-то полистал Йога-Сутры и достиг читта-врити-ниродхи  - таки да, его можно записать в йоги. 
Если кто-то полистал Йога-Сутры и практикует Яму и Нияму  - таки да, его можно записать в йоги. 
А про скрещенные ноги в Йога-Сутрах вроде ничо нет))




> Как кто-то может придти к прибежищу, если слова Будды помогают только тем, кто уже внутри традиции?


Даже им они не всегда помогают. )) Вот обещанная цитата:




> То же самое бывает, когда молятся божествам богатства, дхармапалам и т. п., надеясь обрести сиддхи: если в прошлом человек не заработал заслуг, никакие божества не смогут его одарить.
> Некогда жил отшельник, который страдал от недостатка пищи. Этот отшельник молился [божеству] по имени Ваджрасадху   [надеясь на его помощь]. Он делал это так усердно, что наконец ему стал являться сам Ваджрасадху и с ним можно было разговаривать, как с обычным человеком, однако никаких сиддхи отшельник так и не получил. Ваджрасадху сказал:
> —	Я не могу тебе помочь, потому что в прошлом ты не заработал ни капли заслуг.
> Однажды отшельник вышел просить подаяние вместе с другими нищими и получил чашку похлебки. Когда он вернулся домой, ему явился Ваджрасадху и спросил:
> —	Ты заметил, что я нынче дал тебе кое-какие сиддхи?
> —	Чашку похлебки подали не только мне, а всем нищим. Откуда же мне знать, что это ты послал мне сиддхи?
> —	Разве, когда разливали похлебку, в твою чашку не попал большой кусок жира? Это и есть сиддхи, которые я тебе послал.
> Так что, если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности.
> Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда. Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий.

----------

Miruka Ze (06.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (05.12.2012), Алик (05.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Еще один поворот в моей практике . Я попробовал через большой промежуток после думания ) мантр сосредоточится на межбровье и возникло то же чувство но потом стало неприятно (больновато). Позже (днями позже) перебирал четки не о чем ни думая не занимаясь предварительно мантрами та же приятность в межбровье.Может это медитативное чувство зависящее от ума?!

----------


## Нико

> Еще один поворот в моей практике . Я попробовал через большой промежуток после думания ) мантр сосредоточится на межбровье и возникло то же чувство но потом стало неприятно (больновато). Позже (днями позже) перебирал четки не о чем ни думая не занимаясь предварительно мантрами та же приятность в межбровье.Может это медитативное чувство зависящее от ума?!


Не обращайте внимания на "приятности". Это всё преходяще.

----------


## Pasha

да я понимаю я все хочу подтверждение найти продвинулся я хоть немного .И помочь кто в такой же ситуации окажется. Ну и не без тщеславия чуть чуть )

----------


## Нико

> да я понимаю я все хочу подтверждение найти продвинулся я хоть немного .И помочь кто в такой же ситуации окажется. Ну и не без тщеславия чуть чуть )


Какое ещё тщеславие? Опомнитесь! Ничего Вы не продвинулись. Внутри, в сердце продвигайтесь. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Pasha

Нико ну вы же со мной близко не общались вы не знаете какой я человек

----------


## Нико

> Нико ну вы же со мной близко не общались вы не знаете какой я человек


Вы тоже со мной близко не общались. Я в общем и целом говорю. Если Дхармой хочешь заниматься, всякое "тщеславие" там отбрось.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

я все в том смысле, что говорят: визуализируйте Манджушри. Из него исходит лучь и нектар вам в лоб и очищает карму и дает благословение. Может это он и есть нектар

----------


## Нико

> я все в том смысле, что говорят: визуализируйте Манджушри. Из него исходит лучь и нектар вам в лоб и очищает карму и дает благословение. Может это он и есть нектар


Да. Только не "лучь", а "луч".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> да я понимаю я все хочу подтверждение найти продвинулся я хоть немного .И помочь кто в такой же ситуации окажется. Ну и не без тщеславия чуть чуть )


Первый знак того, что вы продвинулись в практике: мысли о том, продвинулись ли вы в практике или нет, возникают реже и меньше беспокоят.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Pema Sonam (15.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.12.2012), Дхармананда (17.12.2012), Леонид Ш (15.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Еще один поворот в моей практике . Я попробовал через большой промежуток после думания ) мантр сосредоточится на межбровье и возникло то же чувство но потом стало неприятно (больновато). Позже (днями позже) перебирал четки не о чем ни думая не занимаясь предварительно мантрами та же приятность в межбровье.Может это медитативное чувство зависящее от ума?!


Да банально все - глаза вы перенапрягаете или сильно скашиваете их к носу. Но понятное дело, что вам приятнее будет считать и дальше, что происходит что-то чудесное. Лучше конечно будет научиться расслаблять глаза и связанные с ними лицевые мышцы, дабы до мелкого лицевого тика не донапрягаться, но дело конечно хозяйское.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.12.2012), Вантус (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Да банально все - глаза вы перенапрягаете или сильно скашиваете их к носу. Но понятное дело, что вам приятнее будет считать и дальше, что происходит что-то чудесное. Лучше конечно будет научиться расслаблять глаза и связанные с ними лицевые мышцы, дабы до мелкого лицевого тика не донапрягаться, но дело конечно хозяйское.


Это все научно а как объяснить то же чувство в области родничка во время визуализации Ваджрасаттвы.
Это похоже на мультфильм хитрука об Экаре.

----------


## Нико

> Это все научно а как объяснить то же чувство в области родничка во время визуализации Ваджрасаттвы.
> Это похоже на мультфильм хитрука об Экаре.


Когда на макушке сосредоточиваешься во время данной практики, будет давление в области макушки. Как-то так. Это не реализация.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Продвижение в духовном делании лучше всего заметить по вполне обыденным вещам: умению ясно выражать свои мысли устно и письменно, способности пренебречь своей гордостью, не вступая в бесполезное противостояние, угасании желания наставлять всех и вся, выступая как мерило праведности и так далее. А необычных переживаний у вас еще будет достаточно, если не забросите практику.

----------

Нико (17.12.2012), Ритл (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012), Эделизи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Я нехочу никого наставлять мне самому интересно

----------


## Нико

> Я нехочу никого наставлять мне самому интересно


Это понятно, что Вы не можете никого наставлять.

----------


## Pasha

Я вчера разгадал в чем секрет. Если язык к верхним зубам прислонить ,то вся приятность проходит и все как у обычных людей происходит.Наверно это было от того что мышцы языка напрягались ,и что то отдавало в межбровье.А может быть язык на верхнем небе создавал поток энергии в межбровье кто знает.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я вчера разгадал в чем секрет. Если язык к верхним зубам прислонить ,то вся приятность проходит и все как у обычных людей происходит.Наверно это было от того что мышцы языка напрягались ,и что то отдавало в межбровье.А может быть язык на верхнем небе создавал поток энергии в межбровье кто знает.


Лицевые мышцы вы перенапрягали или глаза, как я вам говорил. Энергии тут ни при делах.

----------

Вантус (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Мантис

Pashatnt  не слушай их, они злые....Это в тебя  вливается  море энергии атназначна.... через пару дней  поднимется кундалини , ты начнешь летать, ходить сквозь стены, запросто чесать ухо ногой и разговаривать на всех языках!!  ну может не на всех, но на пяти-шести точно!!!!!

----------

Pasha (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Это однозначно сиддха! Чтобы охотнее начитывать мантры .А с тяжестью в макушке при практике ваджрасаттвы не ясно.Там лицевых нервов нету. Надо новую тему заводить, чувство тяжести и приятности в макушке.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Надо новую тему заводить, чувство тяжести и приятности в макушке.


По каждому месту и ощущению заводите. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pasha

> Pashatnt  не слушай их, они злые....Это в тебя  вливается  море энергии атназначна.... через пару дней  поднимется кундалини , ты начнешь летать, ходить сквозь стены, запросто чесать ухо ногой и разговаривать на всех языках!!  ну может не на всех, но на пяти-шести точно!!!!!


А что 2 мастера дзен сказали что энергия, Йонтен Гьяцо сказал что энергия ,Рандрол что хороший знак ,опять же лама Олег что шишковидная железа и это еще не все грамоты).
А на самом деле в цигун язык служит соединением через верхнее небо циркуляции энергии ци.
По йоге там подчакра чакры горла ,по тибетской йоге там начинается меридиан правый красного цвета.

Лицевые мышцы вы перенапрягали или глаза, как я вам говорил. Энергии тут ни при делах.

Глаза я пробовал закрывать все то же самое, делал перерыв на 5 лет все равно то же самое.
Может оно и не реализация но стимул хороший.

----------


## Pasha

Научился спускать по затылку эту так называемую точку в область сердца. На следующей неделе спрошу обо всем учителя а заодно с ним лично познакомлюсь  :Smilie:  разрешит напишу комментарий нет не судьба значит секрет.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2013)

----------


## Pasha

я спросил у старого Гелугпинского монаха он сказал что это не реализация что чакры работают это хорошо и что это не вредно засим все.

----------

Аурум (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> я спросил у старого Гелугпинского монаха он сказал что это не реализация что чакры работают это хорошо и что это не вредно засим все.


А старый гелугпинский монах этот в России, что ли, живёт?

----------


## Pasha

> А старый гелугпинский монах этот в России, что ли, живёт?


приезжал монах на лекции Геше Тинлея русскоговорящий из монголии или тех стран.

----------


## Pasha

Котори не нашел по ссылке (

----------

